# Black Friday Deals



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

I find this is one of the stores that do have real deals. Cosmos is another.

Black Friday

Cosmo Music 2018 Black Friday / Cyber Monday SALE! – CosmoMusic.ca Blog


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Here are the L&M flyers: https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Mcquade in North York has a used 2017 custom shop 53 heavy relic copper tele going for $2499, also in Kingston a avri 62 Jaguar for $999. Ontario has all the killer deals!!


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

That flat black PRS SE Santana is calling my name pretty hard.

EDIT - Should have mentioned, it's in Cosmo.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2018)

Presonus is offering to upgrade Studio One Pro to version 4 pro for $100 CAD tax in.

Studio One 4 Professional Upgrade from Professional or Producer - all versions | PreSonus Shop

They are olso offering many different deals depending on the upgrade.

PreSonus Shop | Buy Studio One, Plug-Ins, Add-Ons and more


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Fuzzrocious has some discounts and im sure most boutique brands have similar ones.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

DeeTee said:


> That flat black PRS SE Santana is calling my name pretty hard.
> 
> EDIT - Should have mentioned, it's in Cosmo.


I thought that was one of the better deals they had.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Ha, there's actually 1 thing I could use for a pretty damn good price (cheaper than used) at the L&M by my house. Not a big ticket item either. Beauty.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Wish someone would offer the Duesenberg Julia for half off


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

The guitar shop has some deep discounts.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

JonnyD said:


> Mcquade in North York has a used 2017 custom shop 53 heavy relic copper tele going for $2499, also in Kingston a avri 62 Jaguar for $999. Ontario has all the killer deals!!


Completely unrelated, is that a Rag in your profile photo? They are SO great.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

12th Fret: The Twelfth Fret Newsletter


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

zdogma said:


> Completely unrelated, is that a Rag in your profile photo? They are SO great.


You mean my cat? He’s a traditional balenise if you want to get technical, lol. He’s pretty cool.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Budda said:


> The guitar shop has some deep discounts.


Don't be a dink; post the link. 

CLEAROUT GUITARS AND AMPS


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Don't be a dink; post the link.
> 
> CLEAROUT GUITARS AND AMPS


On my phone!


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

EDIT - Didn't read the above post properly.


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

JonnyD said:


> You mean my cat? He’s a traditional balenise if you want to get technical, lol. He’s pretty cool.


Ah, Nice. They look a lot like Ragdolls.


----------



## JonnyD (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes similar breed for sure.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just a reminder about sales discounts. Sometimes companies use these "deep" discounts to make things look like a good deal. Always look at the final price, not the discount.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Thanks, Dad.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> Thanks, Dad.


Yer, welcome, sonny.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's worth mentioning that the best deal isn't always the best idea. Know where your money is going.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> The guitar shop has some deep discounts.


Damn, the 594 SC Soapbar Goldtop is tormenting me *#*(


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

jdto said:


> Damn, the 594 SC Soapbar Goldtop is tormenting me *#*(


Glad I didn't look!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

GLS Audio in California has great pricing, but I don't think they ship up here. So if you have a US address then you can save big on cables and stuff.

This is the email I got in the browser:

⚫ GLS Audio Black Friday starts NOW! Up to 92% OFF!


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Budda said:


> Glad I didn't look!


I’ve been looking st that one and the yellow double cut for a long time. Either would make a great companion to my black gold burst 594 and I really like P90s.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> It's worth mentioning that the best deal isn't always the best idea.* Know where your money is going.*


Isn't your money going to the guy/company you're buying from? Shouldn't it be how much am I getting for *my* money from this guy/company versus the other guy/company? Once it's gone from your pocket, it's gone no matter where it goes.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Isn't your money going to the guy/company you're buying from? Shouldn't it be how much am I getting for *my* money from this guy/company versus the other guy/company? Once it's gone from your pocket, it's gone no matter where it goes.


Read the horror stories about how Amazon treats its staff and decide for yourself.

Also think: is the guy I'm buying from re-investing any of his revenue where I live? Does the company have a community focus or just out to make it big? Things like that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Read the horror stories about how Amazon treats its staff and decide for yourself.
> 
> Also think: is the guy I'm buying from re-investing any of his revenue where I live? Does the company have a community focus or just out to make it big? Things like that.


There are some company ethics regarding employee treatment and that's good you think of that but as far as investing where I live does not matter to me because I have friends all over the country and the world and they need an economy as much and usually more than I do. When it comes to companies making it big or having a community focus, most are out to outsell their competition with some or all of its products. There are very few that care about the competing business down the street. I have been in business all my life and have never seen one company that was really upset when a competitor went out of business. They may have been sorry to see someone they knew in the company lose their job but that was the extent of it. It is very, very cutthroat with some of it very visible and some just lying beneath the surface and shared openly only among the upper echelon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Some business owners are happy about their competitors doing well. It can mean the market is good. If your competitors are closing down you could be next.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> Isn't your money going to the guy/company you're buying from? Shouldn't it be how much am I getting for *my* money from this guy/company versus the other guy/company? Once it's gone from your pocket, it's gone no matter where it goes.


its both and just depends on how you choose to look at it. if you're a grumpy old coot I'm sure all youre concerned about is yourself and that no matter how much you get you'll never be happy and everyone is out to rip you off


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> There are some company ethics regarding employee treatment and that's good you think of that but as far as investing where I live does not matter to me because I have friends all over the country and the world and they need an economy as much and usually more than I do. When it comes to companies making it big or having a community focus, most are out to outsell their competition with some or all of its products. There are very few that care about the competing business down the street. I have been in business all my life and have never seen one company that was really upset when a competitor went out of business. They may have been sorry to see someone they knew in the company lose their job but that was the extent of it. It is very, very cutthroat with some of it very visible and some just lying beneath the surface and shared openly only among the upper echelon.


how are you derailing your own thread? wasn't this about posting black friday deals?


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Black Friday is racist.

For the full derailing.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

Budda said:


> Read the horror stories about how Amazon treats its staff and decide for yourself.
> 
> Also think: is the guy I'm buying from re-investing any of his revenue where I live? Does the company have a community focus or just out to make it big? Things like that.


no. totally never a consideration when i make a purchase, ever. i want the best deal for my money, period the end. no business cares about anything other than profit, that's just fact. no business is concerned with me or how i'm living. i have absolutely zero reasons to care how they are living. everyone knows how amazon treats their employees. i couldn't care less. no one is forced to work for them.


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Black Friday is just one big money making scam and so is Cyber Monday.

There are very few deals that You could even call close to good.

Marketing is a part of my job title and it’s one of my strong suits.

I know exactly how these supposed good deals work and it’s mostly bullshit. Buyer be VERY aware or they’ll ream you a new one!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

How did a simple deals thread turn into so much drama?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Black Friday is just one big money making scam and so is Cyber Monday.
> 
> There are very few deals that You could even call close to good.
> 
> ...


would like to get some details, seriously


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

vadsy said:


> would like to get some details, seriously


Likewise.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

59burst said:


> Here are the L&M flyers: https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday


Thanks !
Seen an interesting item at my local... which does not appear on the website...


----------



## Delores Streisand (Nov 4, 2018)

Lola said:


> Black Friday is just one big money making scam and so is Cyber Monday.
> 
> There are very few deals that You could even call close to good.
> 
> ...


I was going to buy a couple of PlayStation games for my kids as Christmas presents. I was planning to buy them tomorrow because they’re $25 off each. Am I being scammed? Am I going to find myself with a second (mostly redundant) asshole after checkout?


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

I just wish one could access the L&M Black Friday local deals online somehow. I work on weekdays, so I can never hit the attic sales, black friday sales, etc. :-(


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> would like to get some details, seriously


There's the usual stuff:

- inflating prices in the weeks before the 'sale'
- showing the original price as the MSRP vs the former actual street price so the discount looks bigger (which was Steadfastly's point before)
- loss leader to get you in the door (or website) and then impulse buy other stuff that isn't really as good a deal (this works so well online when paired with free shipping thresholds)
- general cultivation and exploitation of the consumer frenzyand holiday season guilt

I will say this though, they don't always have much on sale that I am genuinely interested in, or for a price that I can let myself indulge in, but L&M always has some actual good deals; quite a few if that's the thing you're looking for. Like the thing I am eyeing this year - nothing sexy, just some utility stuff, but cheaper than used on kijiji.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

XLN Audio has all of their products on at 50% off - that includes Addictive Drummer 2 and Addictive Keys.

Software for music production - XLN Audio


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> There's the usual stuff:
> 
> - inflating prices in the weeks before the 'sale'
> - showing the original price as the MSRP vs the former actual street price so the discount looks bigger (which was Steadfastly's point before)
> ...


no, no. I'm not after actual fact checked responses I was hoping for a bit of a nutly wild response from @Lola


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

So I get a deal on some gear AND a new asshole? Sounds like a bargain.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Player99 said:


> Black Friday is racist.
> 
> For the full derailing.


You seem to be making light of a VERY serious topic and ideology. Don't be a dick.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Dorian2 said:


> You seem to be making light of a VERY serious topic and ideology. Don't be a dick.


I am very sorry for not living up to your expectations. I will try to do better. I appreciate your time to point this out to me.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Merlin said:


> XLN Audio has all of their products on at 50% off - that includes Addictive Drummer 2 and Addictive Keys.
> 
> Software for music production - XLN Audio


Great set of software. Might have to check some new stuff out. Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Yo


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

vadsy said:


> no, no. I'm not after actual fact checked responses I was hoping for a bit of a nutly wild response from @Lola


My bad; I was confused by the "seriously."


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> My bad; I was confused by the "seriously."


I understand, honest mistake. 

I was ‘seriously’ hoping for a response from Lola


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Dorian2 said:


> Great set of software. Might have to check some new stuff out. Thanks.


I added the Session Percussion ADpak, as well as the Mallet Grooves, Percussion Grooves and Afro/Cuban MIDIpaks. I may grab a couple more...


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> There's the usual stuff:
> 
> *- inflating prices in the weeks before the 'sale'
> - showing the original price as the MSRP vs the former actual street price so the discount looks bigger (which was Steadfastly's point before)
> ...


GG, you posted some very good observations there.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

cheezyridr said:


> no. totally never a consideration when i make a purchase, ever. i want the best deal for my money, period the end. no business cares about anything other than profit, that's just fact. no business is concerned with me or how i'm living. i have absolutely zero reasons to care how they are living. everyone knows how amazon treats their employees. i couldn't care less. no one is forced to work for them.


You've never paid a little extra for good service? I have and generally haven't regretted it. With some things, it doesn't matter, but with some products the after-sale service can make a big difference in satisfaction. 

I worked for a Sony Broadcast dealer for a number of years. We weren't the cheapest, by far, but we had exceptional technical support and service, which kept our sales strong. Excellent technical service and support doesn't come cheap. A few locals bought pro video equipment from the US to save 10, 15, maybe 20%. When their equipment failed or their system didn't work right, that 10-20% went south pretty quick as they lost money every day not having good local technical support and having $100,000 edit suites sitting there doing nothing. 

There are certainly widgets out there where it just doesn't matter. But there are some expensive items where nickel-and-diming to the absolute nut-cutting lowest price doesn't always make sense. I also think this is capitalism run amok and will be folly in the long run. Time will tell but I personally don't like the direction the marketplace is going, just to cut that last 5%. 

/rant


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> You've never paid a little extra for good service? I have and generally haven't regretted it. With some things, it doesn't matter, but with some products the after-sale service can make a big difference in satisfaction.
> 
> 
> There are certainly widgets out there where it just doesn't matter. But there are some expensive items where nickel-and-diming to the absolute nut-cutting lowest price doesn't always make sense. I also think this is capitalism run amok and will be folly in the long run. Time will tell but I personally don't like the direction the marketplace is going, just to cut that last 5%.
> ...


Agreed !
I could save a few bucks buying my chain saws,weedwackers ,snowblowers etc at a big box store over my local dealer for example,but by supporting him ,I know I can expect him to look after any issues/repairs/advice that might come up without problems or extended wait times.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Bubb said:


> Agreed !
> *I could save a few bucks buying my chain saws,weedwackers ,snowblowers etc at a big box store* over my local dealer for example,but by supporting him ,I know I can expect him to look after any issues/repairs/advice that might come up without problems or extended wait times.


I did exactly that. Wherever I've lived, there are small engine shops that look after servicing my snowblower, chain saw, etc.and by buying at the lowest price possible, I have saved approximately $1000.00 or perhaps a little more. If the local prices were close, I would deal locally but they simply rarely come close on big ticket items. The only one was an water fitlet system and I did buy that locally.


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

A professional living on Quebec North Shore once told me the rule of the thumb at his office : he would buy locally as far as the local price was less than some 15% highier than the other seller. I found it fair.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

What's the deal with Les Paul tributes and why are they so cheap? 

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Lola said:


> Black Friday is just one big money making scam and so is Cyber Monday.
> 
> There are very few deals that You could even call close to good.
> 
> ...


All friendly joking aside, thank you for your kind warning.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Bubb said:


> Agreed !
> I could save a few bucks buying my chain saws,weedwackers ,snowblowers etc at a big box store over my local dealer for example,but by supporting him ,I know I can expect him to look after any issues/repairs/advice that might come up without problems or extended wait times.


Yep! And if, after the first snowfall, you need your snowblower fixed in a day or two, you'll get it. Meanwhile, the guy who saved $30 (you know who you are) probably won't get his back till next season. Funny how those things seem to stack up at the local repair guy's place right when you need 'em, eh?


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

High/Deaf said:


> Yep! And if, after the first snowfall, you need your snowblower fixed in a day or two, you'll get it. Meanwhile, the guy who saved $30 (you know who you are) probably won't get his back till next season. Funny how those things seem to stack up at the local repair guy's place right when you need 'em, eh?


That's the truth,and because I buy stuff from him,he will also work on something else I may not have bought from him just as quickly,or tell me how to fix it myself if it's a quick fix .


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

Or you have a great warranty and take it back to the box store and they replace it free of charge. Or the local guy is contracted by the manufacturer to be the authorized repair center. I buy from the big box stores. If it breaks, I go to YouTube, watch the fix and then fix it myself.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i think the only thing close to what you describe is my auto mechanic. he's in the next town over from me. he's a little on the high side, but i go to him because i know i can trust him. however, that's not even close to the same thing as buying a television from best buy or buying it from john's appliances. for my fav example... why would i pay double the price to buy a vox nitetrain from scarborough music a block from my old apt, when i can take a short ttc ride to l&m bloor and get it at a far more reasonable price? what's that guy at scarborough ever going to do for me? what is him having a nice living going to do for me? i can spend the same money, get the amp, and have enough left over to buy lunch and dessert for me and someone else at the sandwich shop next to the apt, and pay the round trip cab fare too. i dare say my way benefits me and my community better than buying local ever would in that scenario.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2018)

cheezyridr said:


> i think the only thing close to what you describe is my auto mechanic. he's in the next town over from me. he's a little on the high side, but i go to him because i know i can trust him. however, that's not even close to the same thing as buying a television from best buy or buying it from john's appliances. for my fav example... why would i pay double the price to buy a vox nitetrain from scarborough music a block from my old apt, when i can take a short ttc ride to l&m bloor and get it at a far more reasonable price? what's that guy at scarborough ever going to do for me? what is him having a nice living going to do for me? i can spend the same money, get the amp, and have enough left over to buy lunch and dessert for me and someone else at the sandwich shop next to the apt, and pay the round trip cab fare too. i dare say my way benefits me and my community better than buying local ever would in that scenario.


I would say the reason to buy from the small independent music store is that once they are all gone, L & M will be able to charge whatever they want. And will.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I tried to buy local when I arrived in town from the UK and needed a new amp. There's a guitar store on my road! ...it's Tundra Music.

I went in looking for a small modelling amp, because I live in a place where noise would be an issue. Simply couldn't have a valve amp, whether I wanted one or not. I also wanted all my FX etc built in, because space was an issue. I explained this to the guy in Tundra, who pointed at the nearest small amp. A valve amp with no FX. Behind him, I could see a modelling amp that might have done the trick.

He then spent the next 15 minutes grilling me about London, and saying he'd heard about there being "no go areas" for white people (complete horseshit, by the way). So he'd ignored what I asked for, and spent his time riding his Rebel Media hobby horse to a guy who was trying to give him money.

I went to L&M, who let me play a Boss Katana for as long as I wanted. Super helpful. When it turned out they didn't have the model size I wanted, I went to Steve's, who threw in a cable for me.

You'd better believe I'm never setting foot in my "local" store again. They don't deserve my business just because of proximity, especially when there are at least 2 great stores within transit range, and some more to try out. If Tundra was cheapest. I'd still go to Steve's or L&M.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

TheYanChamp said:


> What's the deal with Les Paul tributes and why are they so cheap?
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Isn't the answer they are not really that cheap when you look at spec for spec compared to what the competition is selling. Gibson is also entering a new phase in their business plan so they are either trying to unload as many of these as possible or the market for tributes is going the way of the VW Beetle. Just a guess.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> ,.., or the market for tributes is going the way of the VW Beetle. Just a guess.


what exactly does this mean? seriously


----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

1SweetRide said:


> How did a simple deals thread turn into so much drama?


Pffft! This place can be just too much at times!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Lola said:


> Pffft! This place can be just too much at times!


its only good when its this ^^^ way. I want you to know, @Lola, that you get it to that point, huzzah!


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

DeeTee said:


> I tried to buy local when I arrived in town from the UK and needed a new amp. There's a guitar store on my road! ...it's Tundra Music.
> 
> I went in looking for a small modelling amp, because I live in a place where noise would be an issue. Simply couldn't have a valve amp, whether I wanted one or not. I also wanted all my FX etc built in, because space was an issue. I explained this to the guy in Tundra, who pointed at the nearest small amp. A valve amp with no FX. Behind him, I could see a modelling amp that might have done the trick.
> 
> ...


I moved back here from the UK, and Tundra was my local store too. There were 2 guys there that I was okay with. 1 works at the Hamilton location now, the other isn't there anymore. Otherwise, that place is brutal and always trying to up-sell or push a purchase on my if I was just browsing. I was once warned about the huge influx of fake Les Pauls in Western Ontario when I (mistakenly) let it be known that I was going to be checking out a used Les Paul Custom.

However, if they do happen to have something that you want, they are always negotiable on price. If you can make it up to Cosmo music (seems far but it doesn't take long to get there) it's a really good store. If you need strings or stuff like that and don't feel like doing the transit thing, the guys at Elite Music on Danforth are always really nice.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Player99 said:


> I would say the reason to buy from the small independent music store is that once they are all gone,* L & M will be able to charge whatever they want. And will.*


No, they will not. L&M are our new mom and pop store in Canada. They are out gunned by the juggernauts to the south of us and are seeing strong competition from other retailers in Canada who are poised to overtake them in on-line sales. Even if we don't give our money to the other retailers, who doesn't at least browse prices on-line? I certainly do, and if I see a compelling reason to go with the lower priced offer I will give L&M a call and see if they are willing to match the price and delivery schedule. They have never turned me down, although sometimes they don't have stock and are unable to get the product as soon as I need/want it.

They are currently a dominant force in our local market, but our ability to easily shop the world has created an even more competitive market for them to swim in.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

ronmac said:


> No, they will not. L&M are our new mom and pop store in Canada. They are out gunned by the juggernauts to the south of us and are seeing strong competition from other retailers in Canada who are poised to overtake them in on-line sales. Even if we don't give our money to the other retailers, who doesn't at least browse prices on-line? I certainly do, and if I see a compelling reason to go with the lower priced offer I will give L&M a call and see if they are willing to match the price and delivery schedule. They have never turned me down, although sometimes they don't have stock and are unable to get the product as soon as I need/want it.
> 
> They are currently a dominant force in our local market, but our ability to easily shop the world has created an even more competitive market for them to swim in.


Good, sensible post. I like L&M, they've always been good to me and I try to always buy from them when I can.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

ronmac said:


> No, they will not.* L&M are our new mom and pop store in Canada. They are out gunned by the juggernauts to the south of us and are seeing strong competition from other retailers in Canada who are poised to overtake them in on-line sales.* Even if we don't give our money to the other retailers, who doesn't at least browse prices on-line? I certainly do, and if I see a compelling reason to go with the lower priced offer I will give L&M a call and see if they are willing to match the price and delivery schedule. They have never turned me down, although sometimes they don't have stock and are unable to get the product as soon as I need/want it.
> 
> They are currently a dominant force in our local market, but our ability to easily shop the world has created an even more competitive market for them to swim in.


From what I see, they are already being out-gunned in on-line sales by the likes of Cosmos and Amazon in Canada and GC, MF, Sweetwater and others just south of the border.Their website is a joke compared to the competition and it is likely too late for them to be the number one on-line retailer in Canada.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> From what I see, they are already being out-gunned in on-line sales by the likes of Cosmos and Amazon in Canada and GC, MF, Sweetwater and others just south of the border.Their website is a joke compared to the competition and it is likely too late for them to be the number one on-line retailer in Canada.


I don’t think this is true, you certainly don’t know or have the numbers to show us. Just cuz you hate them for for the search engine doesn’t make them terrible.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I think L&M is behind the 8 ball online as well. Their database seems out of date as far as how it fetch's or retrieves info for specific searches, or almost anything in general. I have no idea what they're using, the age of their software/hardware system, or how it's setup. It looks like an older setup to me judging from what I've seen on their screens at the store. But I don't know if that's the same dbase they're using for the web. That's my only pet peeve about L&M though. Otherwise, they always come through in price and service IME. Great store that needs to get their online shit together. They're almost old school Music store that way, which is nice in most cases, but not so much in today's environment. Just my opinion of course.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> From what I see, they are already being out-gunned in on-line sales by the likes of Cosmos and Amazon in Canada and GC, MF, Sweetwater and others just south of the border.Their website is a joke compared to the competition and it is likely too late for them to be the number one on-line retailer in Canada.


Those are some pretty massive assumptions.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Both Next Gen and the TubeStore have great rebates right now !

Anybody here would recommend the Preferred Series 6L6GC tubes ?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Frenchy99 said:


> Both Next Gen and the TubeStore have great rebates right now !
> 
> Anybody here would recommend the Preferred Series 6L6GC tubes ?


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

Dorian2 said:


> Thanks for the heads up.


Already placed an order with Next Gen this morning and finalizing a tube order today … Wont have any cash left after Xmas  nows the time to spend !!!


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

AirForbes1 said:


> I moved back here from the UK, and Tundra was my local store too. There were 2 guys there that I was okay with. 1 works at the Hamilton location now, the other isn't there anymore. Otherwise, that place is brutal and always trying to up-sell or push a purchase on my if I was just browsing. I was once warned about the huge influx of fake Les Pauls in Western Ontario when I (mistakenly) let it be known that I was going to be checking out a used Les Paul Custom.
> 
> However, if they do happen to have something that you want, they are always negotiable on price. If you can make it up to Cosmo music (seems far but it doesn't take long to get there) it's a really good store. If you need strings or stuff like that and don't feel like doing the transit thing, the guys at Elite Music on Danforth are always really nice.


No they are not always (or even usually) negotiable on price, which are high to start with (talking used/vintage - new is a whole different ballgame that I have no experience with - on the surface they look reasonably in the same ballpark as anyone else, but other people have stories). I have had them raise the price on me on an item after I called to book an appointment to test drive it - I had already hung up and they called me back. Told the story here multiple times so not gonae repeat the details; search and you will find. This was not my only negative experience with them in this regard. I worked close to their Scarborough location (original store I think) back in the day. Had forgotten how shitty they were and didn't realise they were the same place (found their ad for this item on Reverb I think). I am also not the only one with this opinion; positive support is in the minority here to the point where it feels like a shill (they are good to their friends). 

I can't stress enough how far away everyone should stay away from these people, unless they know and like you, then I'm sure they're great. Otherwise they have a distinct lack of scruple.


... anywho, scored a Yammie MG series mixer for $49 at L&M Eastern Ave (newer location kinda rec and keys mostly). Need it for utility routing (monitor mixes during tracking sessions mostly; maybe some small gigs) .


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

TheYanChamp said:


> What's the deal with Les Paul tributes and why are they so cheap?
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


Because they are not Standards. Standards are going to be the Les Pauls that hold value. Always have always will.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> Those are some pretty massive assumptions.


I don't think they are assumptions, JD. Take a look at how the online business has grown over the past few years and how often do we hear of someone on this forum say they had something shipped from L & M versus having something shipped by another dealer, even from the USA? People like sites that are easy to use and L & M's just doesn't cut it and never did. It was antiquated from the beginning and has not got a lot better. Doing a search for a particular item usually gets you a whole plethora of other items. Because of this, online buyers go elsewhere. where ease of use and price and availability is better.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think they are assumptions, JD. Take a look at how the online business has grown over the past few years and how often do we hear of someone on this forum say they had something shipped from L & M versus having something shipped by another dealer, even from the USA? People like sites that are easy to use and L & M's just doesn't cut it and never did. It was antiquated from the beginning and has not got a lot better. Doing a search for a particular item usually gets you a whole plethora of other items. Because of this, online buyers go elsewhere. where ease of use and price and availability is better.


Are you basing your assumption on a handful of mainly experienced guitarists and musicians in a small Canadian guitar forum as a reference for lack of online sales at L&M? I buy most of my new equipment there as I'm within 7KM of 3 L&M stores. South, East, and West of my house. That's the way they're setup in the city anyway. Not sure about where you are.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Back up opinions with verified stats or zip it.

Where do i get deals on hsc's? L&m has nada.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think they are assumptions, JD. Take a look at how the online business has grown over the past few years and how often do we hear of someone on this forum say they had something shipped from L & M versus having something shipped by another dealer, even from the USA? People like sites that are easy to use and L & M's just doesn't cut it and never did. It was antiquated from the beginning and has not got a lot better. Doing a search for a particular item usually gets you a whole plethora of other items. Because of this, online buyers go elsewhere. where ease of use and price and availability is better.


Maybe. Long & McQuade don't seem to be doing too badly, from what I've seen. They've opened a couple of new locations and expanded hours at others (the Bloor St. store finally started opening on Sundays, for example). So if they're suffering from a lack of online sales, it doesn't seem to be putting a dent in their business. The place is always busy when I go there on the weekend (typical retail traffic flow).


----------



## mawmow (Nov 14, 2017)

59burst said:


> Here are the L&M flyers: https://www.long-mcquade.com/BlackFriday


Thanks again and a lot !!!
I have been looking for quite a long time now to find a mid-range Taylor Grand Concert size (xx2) with a cutaway at affordable price, so I bought the Taylor 412ce (2008) on sale in Quebec LM store ! In fact, I would say the Black Friday price is nearby the expected market price. The instrument bears two scratches on top but is otherwise just perfect.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> I don't think they are assumptions, JD. Take a look at how the online business has grown over the past few years and how often do we hear of someone on this forum say they had something shipped from L & M versus having something shipped by another dealer, even from the USA? People like sites that are easy to use and L & M's just doesn't cut it and never did. It was antiquated from the beginning and has not got a lot better. Doing a search for a particular item usually gets you a whole plethora of other items. Because of this, online buyers go elsewhere. where ease of use and price and availability is better.


I totally agree with this. Sometimes I can't even find an item I know they stock using their search. I now instead use google with the item name/desc + "long mcquade" as the parameters to navigate to fins specific things on their site.

That said, considering their ubiquity across Canada (more remote areas excepted) I don't think they care too much; they are a brick n mortar biz model.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Granny Gremlin said:


> I totally agree with this. Sometimes I can't even find an item I know they stock using their search. I now instead use google with the item name/desc + "long mcquade" as the parameters to navigate to fins specific things on their site.
> 
> That said, considering their ubiquity across Canada (more remote areas excepted)* I don't think they care too much*; they are a brick n mortar biz model.


I think you are right. They are happy with the status quo. They could lose out though, as the buying trends are changing. Most us here, I think, are over 40 years old and are used to shopping at stores although some of us are now buying some things online. The younger generation is what retailers need to focus on so they don't become another Zellers, Sears, etc. I would really like to see them give valid competition to people like MF and GC. With our dollar the way it is, may be the opportune time to take a serious look at it. Cosmos is one who has done that to some extent. How successful at it, I have no idea.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> Maybe. Long & McQuade don't seem to be doing too badly, from what I've seen. They've opened a couple of new locations and expanded hours at others (the Bloor St. store finally started opening on Sundays, for example). So if they're suffering from a lack of online sales, it doesn't seem to be putting a dent in their business. The place is always busy when I go there on the weekend (typical retail traffic flow).


You are right, their retail business is very good but they need to do something about their website. We generally do searches online sometimes even before visiting a store and if the website is difficult to navigate, some of their clientele will go elsewhere. Who heard of Cosmos Music and The Arts Music Store 15 years ago? Maybe they were there (I didn't bother researching) but most musicians in the GTA know they are there now and so do many across the country.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I think you are right. They are happy with the status quo. They could lose out though, as the buying trends are changing. Most us here, I think, are over 40 years old and are used to shopping at stores although some of us are now buying some things online. The younger generation is what retailers need to focus on so they don't become another Zellers, Sears, etc. I would really like to see them give valid competition to people like MF and GC. With our dollar the way it is, may be the opportune time to take a serious look at it. Cosmos is one who has done that to some extent. How successful at it, I have no idea.


I agree their website needs to be better and they probably lose some online sales due to it being clunky, but generally musicians like to hold instruments in their hands to try them and L&M allows them to do that. For lots of stuff, it probably would be good for them to improve their website for online ordering, but for musicians, it's nice that there are lots of stores in which to try things out. Maybe my perspective is a bit spoiled because I have access to 10 L&M locations within 50km of my house. Also, don't be so quick to herald the death of bricks and mortar retail, especially for something like musical instruments and equipment. We do a lot of work for our clients studying the online vs. offline shopping habits of consumers in Canada and it's not so simple (by a long shot) as "young people shop online, old people don't". Not even close.

Edit to reply to above: the "browse online, buy in person" style of shopping is indeed one that is quite popular.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> Are you basing your assumption on a handful of mainly experienced guitarists and musicians in a small Canadian guitar forum as a reference for lack of online sales at L&M? I buy most of my new equipment there as I'm within 7KM of 3 L&M stores. South, East, and West of my house. That's the way they're setup in the city anyway. Not sure about where you are.


Just what I've seen here and on other forums. I also service many retailers across Canada and we are seeing more and more retailers, while having brick and mortar stores, working hard on their online presence.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

jdto said:


> I agree their website needs to be better and they probably lose some online sales due to it being clunky, but generally musicians like to hold instruments in their hands to try them and L&M allows them to do that. For lots of stuff, it probably would be good for them to improve their website for online ordering, but for musicians, it's nice that there are lots of stores in which to try things out. Maybe my perspective is a bit spoiled because I have access to 10 L&M locations within 50km of my house. Also, don't be so quick to herald the death of bricks and mortar retail, especially for something like musical instruments and equipment. We do a lot of work for our clients studying the online vs. offline shopping habits of consumers in Canada and* it's not so simple (by a long shot) as "young people shop online, old people don't". Not even close.*
> 
> Edit to reply to above: the "browse online, buy in person" style of shopping is indeed one that is quite popular.


Yes, I agree it's not that simple. I would be out of business without the brick and mortar stores. I was simply pointing out that the selling landscape is changing. Market share is so important and if you lose enough of it you'll go bankrupt. I think L & M is a long way from that but if you want to stay viable for the long term, you need to change with the times before it's too late. 

And what do you mean we like to hold the instruments in our hands? I must admit I have taken advantage of L & M that way many times.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Steadfastly said:


> Just what I've seen here and on other forums. I also service many retailers across Canada and we are seeing more and more retailers, while having brick and mortar stores, working hard on their online presence.


OK yes, but NO OTHER STORE has over 50 locations (Steve's the next biggest, has only 3 and that's just 2 provinces) from sea to bloody sea. Which means it's not a valid comparison because L&M has much higher buying volume and negotiating power (especially if you consider their close partnership with Yorkville which is the sole official distributor for a number of key product lines in Canada - L&M has used that to hurt Steves in the past) and do things much differently. Smaller stores have to go online because they only have 1 or 2 locations and the internet is critical to getting their inventory turnover to where it needs to be (not a problem for L&M). Especially in this day and age with JIT wholesale ordering (e.g. part of the problem with Tundra - they will sell you a guitar they don't have in stock yet).


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Nothing guitar,... but I did get an $80 Sandisk SDXC card for $50.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> No they are not always (or even usually) negotiable on price, which are high to start with (talking used/vintage - new is a whole different ballgame that I have no experience with - on the surface they look reasonably in the same ballpark as anyone else, but other people have stories). I have had them raise the price on me on an item after I called to book an appointment to test drive it - I had already hung up and they called me back. Told the story here multiple times so not gonae repeat the details; search and you will find. This was not my only negative experience with them in this regard. I worked close to their Scarborough location (original store I think) back in the day. Had forgotten how shitty they were and didn't realise they were the same place (found their ad for this item on Reverb I think). I am also not the only one with this opinion; positive support is in the minority here to the point where it feels like a shill (they are good to their friends).
> 
> I can't stress enough how far away everyone should stay away from these people, unless they know and like you, then I'm sure they're great. Otherwise they have a distinct lack of scruple.
> 
> ...


I don't go anywhere near them anymore. I knew 2 people there that were cool. 1 left because he had enough with working there. If neither of those guys were in, I wouldn't go in. 

I was talking new. On used vintage, they are way overpriced. This is why I was getting a warning of all the fake Les Pauls in Western Ontario (you now, the hotbed of counterfeit guitars), because I was looking at a custom that was well below what they were trying to charge for a standard.

For new, they'll generally go below MAP, whereas that hasn't been my experience at L&M. Of course, it was only the 2 guys that I could talk to about that. 

I'm certainly not defending that place. I have posts in the Tundra music thread telling people to stay away. I think you should stay away because it's like walking in to a Moroccan market. There is a hard push to buy, most of the time. And, in reality, most of the time I spend in a guitar shop is browsing. They don't answer emails or return phone calls. And, apart from the 2 guys I knew, I wouldn't trust anything I heard.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> OK yes, but NO OTHER STORE has over 50 locations (Steve's the next biggest, has only 3 and that's just 2 provinces) from sea to bloody sea. Which means it's not a valid comparison because L&M has much higher buying volume and negotiating power (especially if you consider their close partnership with Yorkville which is the sole official distributor for a number of key product lines in Canada - L&M has used that to hurt Steves in the past) and do things much differently. Smaller stores have to go online because they only have 1 or 2 locations and the internet is critical to getting their inventory turnover to where it needs to be (not a problem for L&M). Especially in this day and age with JIT wholesale ordering (e.g. part of the problem with Tundra - they will sell you a guitar they don't have in stock yet).


L&M may well have buying volume and negotiating power, but I haven't had much experience of them passing that down to the consumer. I'd say that their size give them the advantage that they can get gear moved in from other stores, so in theory, they can get you something quicker than ordering it from the distributor. But, as far as negotiating power, it may give them better margins, but their prices don't suggest that I'm personally seeing any of it. There's not much they can do about MAP.

L&M, Cosmo, Steve's will all sell you something they don't have in stock yet. I've had Cosmo order something in for me that they didn't have on their website, but I knew they could get. They simply created a product and I ordered it like that. 75% of Steve's website is like that.

Back to Black Friday. Cosmo has a useful 15% discount. It's not enough to get off the fence about something, but if there was something you were going to buy in the next few month, it's 15% off (including things they don't have in stock and have to order). The L&M sale looks like their boxing day one. It seems like another opportunity for them to advertise the used gear they want to sell.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

AirForbes1 said:


> L&M may well have buying volume and negotiating power, but I haven't had much experience of them passing that down to the consumer. I'd say that their size give them the advantage that they can get gear moved in from other stores, so in theory, they can get you something quicker than ordering it from the distributor. But, as far as negotiating power, it may give them better margins, but their prices don't suggest that I'm personally seeing any of it. There's not much they can do about MAP.


That's a whole other matter entirely. I was speaking to their side of things.



AirForbes1 said:


> L&M, Cosmo, Steve's will all sell you something they don't have in stock yet. I've had Cosmo order something in for me that they didn't have on their website, but I knew they could get. They simply created a product and I ordered it like that. 75% of Steve's website is like that.


Yeah, but they're honest about it vs Tundra (and other smaller stores) who will have stuff on their website or whatever that you can order and can't tell they don't have it yet.

Didn't know that about Steve's, but I suppose they do qualify as a smaller chain.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Granny Gremlin said:


> That's a whole other matter entirely. I was speaking to their side of things.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, the Steve's website is full of "We can order it for you". The Cosmo site is pretty good in the sense that you can use the filter to see what's in stock. And, if you just happen across a product page, it will tell you if it's in stock, which is nice. 

To get an idea of how bad Tundra is when it comes to that stuff, have a look at their eBay or Reverb feedback (they have 3* on Reverb). So, yes, they're not up front about what's in stock (okay, that's a bit shit), but then they don't rectify it quickly or with any communication.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

Oh, I should have mentioned (it might be too late now, so store it for next year) that I called The Guitar Shop and enquired about something not on their list of sale items and they were able to discount it. FYI.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Best Buy has Epi LP Trad Pro II's for $500 ($300 off)


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

AirForbes1 said:


> Yeah, the Steve's website is full of "We can order it for you". The Cosmo site is pretty good in the sense that you can use the filter to see what's in stock. And, if you just happen across a product page, it will tell you if it's in stock, which is nice.


OK see to me that's fair. I'm talking about making no or little distinction between stocked and lets call it 'special order' items. Like Tundra does.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Best Buy has Epi LP Trad Pro II's for $500 ($300 off)


If that is this one, it is a pretty decent deal as it is $449.00 USD ($585.00 CAD) at MF. Epiphone Limited Edition Les Paul Traditional PRO-II Electric Guitar


----------



## sillyak (Oct 22, 2016)

Why are Epiphone necks slim taper?


----------



## kablebike (May 14, 2016)

Maybe if Epiphone was selling baseball bat necks, Gibson would their low end sales (I know I'd jump on something)? I'd love to see Epiphone Japan headstocks in Canada or any other shaped headstock than the current Epiphone version.


----------



## Anthony88 (Nov 20, 2018)

Any good deals on squier tele classic vibe? Cosmo had 15% off, is that the best I can expect?


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> If that is this one, it is a pretty decent deal as it is $449.00 USD ($585.00 CAD) at MF. Epiphone Limited Edition Les Paul Traditional PRO-II Electric Guitar


I'm unsure of the reason why you post things from MF, even if you've cited that "many" Canadians apparently order and pick up in the States. I often find L&M prices lower than the same thing at MF. Pretty much everything I've checked actually, barring some specific sales pricing. I find L&M pricing better than those guys over all.

For example, I just randomly picked an Epi LP Custom Pro because it was the 1st to come up in guitars at L&M. $849. MF: $941.49. They even add the $0.49 to shove it in yo face. lol.

What gives? I thought you were all about lower prics for us poor musicians. ^)@#


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm unsure of the reason why you post things from MF, even if you've cited that "many" Canadians apparently order and pick up in the States. ....... What gives? I thought you were all about lower prices for us poor musicians.


its simple, he's a butt nut


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

lol


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> I'm unsure of the reason why you post things from MF, even if you've cited that "many" Canadians apparently order and pick up in the States. I often find L&M prices lower than the same thing at MF. Pretty much everything I've checked actually, barring some specific sales pricing. I find L&M pricing better than those guys over all.
> 
> For example, I just randomly picked an Epi LP Custom Pro because it was the 1st to come up in guitars at L&M. $849. MF: $941.49. They even add the $0.49 to shove it in yo face. lol.
> 
> What gives? I thought you were all about lower prics for us poor musicians. ^)@#


I find exactly the opposite. Maybe we are looking at different items. I suggest if the posts regarding MF bother you, you're best to skip them.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Budda said:


> Best Buy has Epi LP Trad Pro II's for $500 ($300 off)


BTW, this is sold by Cosmos. Amazon.ca has the same deal shipped from Cosmos.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> I find exactly the opposite. Maybe we are looking at different items. I suggest if the posts regarding MF bother you, you're best to skip them.


They don't bother me. They give me a chance to give you a hard time. All is good.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> They don't bother me. They give me a chance to give you a hard time. All is good.


Just concerned about your health, Dorian.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

Steadfastly said:


> Just concerned about your health, Dorian.


OK..?


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

^This is what the two old heckler guys from the Muppets sound like when they are online.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I saved a ton of money on black friday by staying home.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Dorian2 said:


> OK..?


OK!.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## Lola (Nov 16, 2014)

Delores Streisand said:


> I was going to buy a couple of PlayStation games for my kids as Christmas presents. I was planning to buy them tomorrow because they’re $25 off each. Am I being scammed? Am I going to find myself with a second (mostly redundant) asshole after checkout?


Guess so!


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I went to an L&M in Laval. À New store ( they just moved) slot no one in the store and no specials worth mentioning. The sales guy kept finding me deals from stores in Toronto...

L&M are not as big and known down here... and no used items whatsoever...just new stuff... so for a vintage guy like myself...not really worth it...

So. I ordered some parts from Yorkville for repairs on dome if my amps... my big spending for black Friday at L&M.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Wardo said:


> I saved a ton of money on black friday by staying home.


Wise man. I used a gift card to buy something for the band. If I had bought a video game (my only other idea) it'd see less use haha.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

laristotle said:


>



Exactly.

The idea of being in such a crowd with such horrifying behaviour makes all the anti-social hairs on the back of my neck vibrate.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Wardo said:


> I saved a ton of money on black friday by staying home.


LOL

I ordered a few things from Amazon first thing in the morning (cables, e-net stuff, filled out a bit of my Archer and Bond DVD collections for cheap). Then I went to the library and picked up a few books (it's free every day and relatively empty on Black Friday - everyone's out shoppin', I guess). 

Then went home and 'ordered' a dozen amps for free and tried them out. OK, 'ordered' is probably the wrong word. Downloaded would be more accurate. Anyways, I deleted half of them and continue to mess with the other half. And I didn't have to butt heads or rub elbows with anyone to do it.

So overall, absolutely no scars from BF for me. I don't miss that shitshow at all.


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

I went to L&M on BF and ended up taking a home a virtual treasure chest of great gear. Not just 1 but 2 of these baby's. Last units on the shelf!!










For the Snarks. I was hoping something would jump out as a great deal. Nada.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

I saved close to $50 off a belle epoch Deluxe at Sherwood in Kitchener. Nothing spectacular but worth the drive.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2018)

I will be getting the latest Studio One Pro version update for $100 cad, blues drum midi + classic rock drum midi + pop ezx for Superior Drummer from Toontrack for $56 cad. I may get the 1 year subscription for Groove3 video lessons for $99 us.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I ended up going back the XLNaudio site and grabbing the Fairfax Vol. 2 drum set and some more MIDI beats packs. Love their stuff.


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

Dorian2 said:


> Their database seems out of date as far as how it fetch's or retrieves info for specific searches, or almost anything in general.


Their search does suck. If I can't find something easily, I just go to Google and search for what I want but add *site:long-mcquade.com* at the end of my search query. Blammo... Google search power on their crappy site.

By the way, they have the Boss Vocoder VO-1 and Way Huge Doubleland Special on sale today. And some Mesa Express amps. Didn't see much else to write home about.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

troyhead said:


> Their search does suck. If I can't find something easily, I just go to Google and search for what I want but add *site:long-mcquade.com* at the end of my search query. Blammo... Google search power on their crappy site.
> 
> By the way, they have the Boss Vocoder VO-1 and Way Huge Doubleland Special on sale today. And some Mesa Express amps. Didn't see much else to write home about.


I usually go somewhere else. Sometimes out of curiosity, I will copy the wording from MF or GC and past it into L & M search window but then I still get a number of other items I wasn't interested in. It has to be the worst site in the industry.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

The only thing I got on Black Friday - finally picked up the cable to make Rocksmith work. Enormous fun for playing at home, probably of little interest to anyone who's actually, you know, good.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

DeeTee said:


> The only thing I got on Black Friday - finally picked up the cable to make Rocksmith work. Enormous fun for playing at home, probably of little interest to anyone who's actually, you know, good.


Rocksmith is great fun. If you have the PC version you can get custom songs.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

What do you mean by custom songs? The DLC that's available?


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

DeeTee said:


> What do you mean by custom songs? The DLC that's available?


Songs that people have made for the game. There's a process that involves getting a guitar pro tab of the song, then a wav and creating a custom song. They are referred to as CDLC.






You can get them here: CustomsForge - Rocksmith Custom DLC (CDLC) Forums

If a song has been released as an official DLC, it's removed from this site.

On PC, it's super easy. Other platforms, not so much. You need to buy the Cherub Rock DLC (you can see on Steam that the number of sales for that song are ridiculously high).


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Jesus, that's amazing. Thank you so much!

EDIT: HOLY F***, NEARLY 35k songs!


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

DeeTee said:


> Jesus, that's amazing. Thank you so much!
> 
> EDIT: HOLY F***, NEARLY 35k songs!


No problem. Enjoy. Some of them are better done than others. The ones that are really good have divided the songs in to manageable section where you can use the riff repeater properly.

Have fun going through that Customs Forge site. Sometimes I'll see if there's a YouTube video of a song that I may want to see if the tab and the tone are any good. 

That cable is already paying for itself.


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

Damn right it is! I was pretty happy before I found another few thousand songs to clatter my way through.


----------



## AirForbes1 (Jan 11, 2015)

DeeTee said:


> Damn right it is! I was pretty happy before I found another few thousand songs to clatter my way through.


Be warned, some of the customs are poorly done. But generally, the more popular the song is, the better the custom. The customs don't generally do dynamic difficulty well, but you can highlight the part you want at 100% difficulty and slow it way way way down to learn it. Not everyone has taken the time to input the correct fingerings or arpeggio shapes. Legato slides tend to show up as a slide and 2 notes picked. So, it's not perfect, but if you want some Metallica on Rocksmith, this is how it is.

Have fun!


----------



## DeeTee (Apr 16, 2018)

I figured the quality would vary, but I shan't be complaining about the free things people made.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

Back to the original topic of Black Friday Deals.

I found some great deals from a particular store on Black Friday, managed to get ALL of our family Christmas shopping done there, as well as get some personal stuff. Placed my order and eagerly anticipated the arrival this week. Got an email mid-week saying my order was cancelled (without any reason provided.) I contacted the company to find out why it was cancelled, and they couldn't give me a reason. So, I tried to re-place my order, but now the order total is roughly $800 more than it was on Friday. They won't honor the Black Friday pricing because it is no longer Black Friday. After much arguing, they offered me a $15 off coupon for my inconvenience. 

I guess they just don't want my money.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

jbealsmusic said:


> Back to the original topic of Black Friday Deals.
> 
> I found some great deals from a particular store on Black Friday, managed to get ALL of our family Christmas shopping done there, as well as get some personal stuff. Placed my order and eagerly anticipated the arrival this week. Got an email mid-week saying my order was cancelled (without any reason provided.) I contacted the company to find out why it was cancelled, and they couldn't give me a reason. So, I tried to re-place my order, but now the order total is roughly $800 more than it was on Friday. They won't honor the Black Friday pricing because it is no longer Black Friday. After much arguing, they offered me a $15 off coupon for my inconvenience.
> 
> I guess they just don't want my money.


Dude, that bites!

Guess they're not all NextGen out there....


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Back to the original topic of Black Friday Deals.
> 
> 
> I guess they just don't want my money.


Out them. Who was it?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

BSTheTech said:


> Out them. Who was it?


Lol. Walmart. No where interesting or special.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I didn’t see anything from Charles at Electric Mojo this year...,


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

jbealsmusic said:


> Lol. Walmart. No where interesting or special.


Oh....that’s on you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2018)

jbealsmusic said:


> Lol. Walmart. No where interesting or special.


Dollarama it is then. Merry Christmas.


----------



## AlBDarned (Jun 29, 2017)

Escalate your issue if they're refusing to honour the BF pricing? At least at Walmart you can be sure that decision was made by some lackey....


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hmmmm, Friday was a holiday in the US and as most of my customer contacts are American, we closed our office for Thursday and Friday last week (nice four day weekend).

I did no shopping, but I did enjoy a nice day with my wife and daughter.

I have a serious aversion to crowds so there's no freaking way I would be going shopping on Black Friday and I'm trying to shop more at bricks and mortar stores, before our online shopping habits drive them all out of business.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2018)

Milkman said:


> Hmmmm, Friday was a holiday in the US and as most of my customer contacts are American, we closed our office for Thursday and Friday last week (nice four day weekend).
> 
> I did no shopping, but I did enjoy a nice day with my wife and daughter.
> 
> I have a serious aversion to crowds so there's no freaking way I would be going shopping on Black Friday and I'm trying to shop more at bricks and mortar stores, before our online shopping habits drive them all out of business.


It's this sort of behavior that's ruining the economy.


----------



## Vincent Boissinot (Jun 3, 2017)

vadsy said:


> I didn’t see anything from Charles at Electric Mojo this year...,


There were some pretty cool deals! I got a Spaceman Nebula for 200$ + taxes


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Vincent Boissinot said:


> There were some pretty cool deals! I got a Spaceman Nebula for 200$ + taxes


that is pretty good, Charles used to post here all the time to give the heads up on his sweet wares


----------

